# anyone used a rub-brick?



## TOthe16th (Mar 4, 2008)

We are a commercial outfit and thus, we do a lot of largescale washdown. We use the surekleen, brushes and scrapers, but for rubbing tough spots off of the brick face, a piece of brick or brickbat seems to work best. You probably all know that. But I have come across a tool in the local hardware store called a "Rub-brick". Its a piece of some kind of tough abraisave meterial with a handle. I can't wait to try this tool, but we dont have any washdown work lined up for a long while. Anybody familliar with this? Is it an engenius concept, or a gimmick P.O.S?
here's a pic.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

They are a standard tool. You can also buy round ones mounted on 6' handles that work well.


----------



## 3-D Mason (Dec 17, 2007)

I use them on occasion to help work up some "juice" on green concrete when you pull the forms off to help fill in any honeycombing, Ive never used them to clean off the wall i always just rub w/ a piece of brick, although I may have to try it next time


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

16th.....i have a house just itching to be acidized,come on to oklahoma and try out that rub brick:thumbup:


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

3-d Mason, look for a black sponge float. It works very well on green concrete.


----------



## master mason (Feb 9, 2008)

The rubbing stone you showed has been around for 30+ years or so.It works well on c.m.u.to get ready for paint.I would not ever use it for brick.We use sure-kleen 600, a tollen (rasor) scraper, a washdown brush and a power washer to clean our brickwork.And don,t let me forget Javier and Jose',they do one hell of a job!:clap:


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

I bought one of these from lowes about a year ago which had a lifetime unconditional warranty. You break it you bring it back and they replace. Kobalt brand. Don't know if they have seen the light yet but a pretty amazing warranty I thought.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

That is pretty stupid on their part, since it is a consumable item. Do they have a lifetime warranty on toilet paper too?


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I think I have one in my shed. Probably been there for 20 years. I always seem to just pick up a 1/2 brick or a chunk of block and start rubbing. Although I usually don't have too much clean up, just a few splatters from mud hitting the scaffold on the way down.


----------



## TOthe16th (Mar 4, 2008)

so master mason, your saying they have the same purpose as a rubbing wand more or less, rather then a tool for washdown correct?


----------



## master mason (Feb 9, 2008)

TOthe16th said:


> so master mason, your saying they have the same purpose as a rubbing wand more or less, rather then a tool for washdown correct?


Yes , we use rubbing discs on poles for blockwork that gets painted.Never use them for brickwork, use a tollen scraper.:no:


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

I find the handle comes loose as the material wears away from the screws. I've always used the same material to scrape with as I was scraping. That way the hardness is equal resulting in less gouging or scratches.


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

tkle said:


> I've always used the same material to scrape with as I was scraping. That way the hardness is equal resulting in less gouging or scratches.


 
Same here


----------

